# ticket avoidance :)



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

pulled over for going 62 in 45, cop comes up with radar gun in hand, before he gets down to business he tells me "nice car" and i kindly thank him, he then said he was going to write me a ticket, i asked if theyre was any way around it or if i could by chance have a warning nicely? he said because since i was very respectful and polite and my new car is something i should take great care of, that hed let me off with a warning, then he and i went our seperate ways  hahah


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Great work. We could explore the dynamics of power based interaction. Polite and acknowledgement of authority, good move.


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

Escort 8500X50, Veil and a Laser Jammer work better


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

That almost always works for me as well. Being polite ALWAYS wins. Being a dick gets you the oposite of what you want in almost all professions.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Last time I was pulled over, I was 100% positive it was a mistake. What a helpless feeling, because the officer was just as sure I was. 

Anyhow, after groveling and prefacing every sentence with "Sir", he let me go.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

have always been very polite and used sir in every sentence when dealing with the police........never been let off


on another note a good friend of mine and I were traveling on interstate 81 in upstate NY many years ago(he was driving)we were pulled over by a NYS trooper and when asked my friend why he was driving so fast his reply was"well a few years ago my wife ran off with a police officer.....and I thought maybe you were trying to bring her back"...the cop laughed and let him go with a warning


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

Borsig said:


> Escort 8500X50, Veil and a Laser Jammer work better


Valentine One. There is no substitute!

Oh, I got pulled over for doing 82 in a 55 last year. Valentine One unplugged, ( does'nt work that well unplugged) ..anyway I was very polite , the officer told me he liked my car and told me he had a Ford Lightening Truck. Wrote me a warning!!:cool


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

If NC cops used laser more I might have a V1.

Wifr works at best buy and I got the 8500 for $180 though. Cant beat that


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

dealernut said:


> That almost always works for me as well. Being polite ALWAYS wins. Being a dick gets you the oposite of what you want in almost all professions.


:agree 
I'll give a ticket every time if the person is an ass when I pull them over. I have to have a reason to stop someone and it makes me so mad when someone acts like they didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I never admit to any speed. I always appologize and I'm very polite. I keep my hands on the steering wheel where the officer can see them and turn on my interior lights at night. If he asks why he pulled me over I answer because I've done something wrong, but I'm vague and never admit guilt. When they ask for my drivers license, registration and insurance card, I always tell them where it's at and ask if it's ok to reach for them. I figure the cop is just as scared as me and anything I can do to calm him helps the situation. In the last 5 times I've been pulled over, I've gotten 4 warnings. The 5th time the officer had his seargent riding with him and told me he couldn't help me out. He also told me if I went to court he would recomend a lesser ticket. I did and the judge let me off with 5 miles over and no points based on the cops request.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

raven1124
Just curious? How do you handle a crying woman who's been caught speeding for the first time???


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Console and comfort her Honestly, it just all depends on the situation. If she was speeding in a children's zone, I don't care who you are, your're getting a ticket. But like I said. It just all depends on the situation. If it was just for speeding and she didn't danger other people, I would probably just giver her a warning. Hell I speed too. I'm not a hypocrite.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

I have not yet been caught speeding, and I do have need for speed or I wouldn't own the car.
I am in a unique situation, I have CDL, and drive a school bus for a living:shutme .
So I would never speed anywhere that may get me in really big trouble.
I choose my locations for the ultimate driving experience very carefully, but ocassionally the need for speed overcomes my good sense! Especially when some young kid pulls up next to me at a stop light and dares me, it is very hard to resist.
I know you all are having trouble equating a school bus driver and a GTO!! But face it I exist! I am a 44 year old, married woman with 2 kids in their 20's and I have driven some really fun cars in my time. This may better explain me, my Dad is a mechanic and used race 3/4 midgets. I learned to drive in an Opel GT, 5M and my 2nd ride was a 1971 Firebird with a 400, and I used to be a parts runner for my Dad.
I love reading the posts on this board. And I am a real smart a** when given the opportunity!!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I was a cop for 2 years in a small town that was just one big speed trap (fairly traveled highway right through the middle of town). Generally, I wouldn't give someone who was respectful a ticket. For example, FergyFlyer wouldn't have gotten a ticket because he (or she, I dunno) would have made my job a lot easier and, more importantly, safer. There's a lot of stress in a traffic stop, you literally never know what you're walking into as a police officer. I always assumed the worst, that way I'd be ready for whatever happened. I know it's stressful for you, the person who got pulled over, but keep in mind what the officer is going through too..it's no walk in the park for him either. The best advice I could give is to always keep your hands where they can be seen, NEVER make any sudden movements and try to keep the officer informed about what you're doing. Being a dick is a guaranteed way to get a ticket. There ARE cops out there who will pull you over for trivial reasons, and sometimes no reason at all...but those cops are few and far between. 
As for crying girls, they got a ticket from me most of the time. Some of 'em can turn on the tears as easily as turning on the water faucet. 
One more thing...our cars are significantly faster than the vast majority of the police/sheriff/highway patrol cars out there...but DON'T floor it in an attempt to get away whenever you see him/her turning around to come get you. When I was younger (17), I successfully outran several of the deputies around here, but I never realized how STUPID that was until someone ran from me. It was some kids who had some alcohol in their car, they were on the way to a party and none of 'em had been drinking so far. Had they allowed me to pull them over, I'd have confiscated the alcohol and they'd have been on their merry way in a few minutes. They ran and forced me to chase them all over the place. I finally caught them after a 10 minute chase (after they ran off in a ditch from trying to take a corner too quickly). Since they ran, and got half the department after them, I had to take 'em to jail. They went from losing alcohol (which seems like the end of the world when you're under 21, I know) to jail and a LOT of damage to their car. I guess they're actually lucky, when you consider that they were doing nearly 80 mph on a gravel roads and at any time they could have slid off into a tree and killed themselves. Needless to say, I didn't WANT to chase them and risk my life, but when somebody runs, they DEFINITELY have something that they don't want you to find...or some other reason they don't want to be caught. So running is pretty much an admission of guilt in a cop's mind. 
Just keep in mind that cops are human beings too...if you treat them with respect, 9 times out of 10 they'll return the same level of respect to you.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

gto_lady04 said:


> raven1124
> Just curious? How do you handle a crying woman who's been caught speeding for the first time???


I know a State Trooper who when a girl starts crying, he will tell her she is in no condition to drive like that take her keys, and tell her she can have her keys back when she is done. He also carries a box of tampons in the car for the "I have my period" excuse.

As for the only time I managed to get pulled over in my GTO, I was was making a right turn and punched it to get in front of someone who was turning onto the road from the other direction, and the ass end came out, and who was behind the car I cut off, a Cop. So before he had a chance to put the blues on, I pulled into the next parking lot cause I knew what was coming. When he approached me and asked if I knew why he stopped me, I said "Yes sir, I was driving like a dick" He took my license and reg back to his car, came back a few minutes later and said he would let me off with a warning and not to do that in his town again. After a handshake and him checking out the car for a few minutes, we were both on our way.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> . There's a lot of stress in a traffic stop, you literally never know what you're walking into as a police officer. I always assumed the worst, that way I'd be ready for whatever happened.


That's very well said baron. My friend was shot this morning while on a traffic stop. He was shot in the face then beaten. The guy then tries to shot him again but luckily his gun jammed. My friend was then able to return fire not striking the suspects car. The suspects later turned himself in later today. My friend is in the intensive care unit where he'll undergo surgery to remove the bullet and have plastic surgery. Just remember, there is not such thing as a routine traffic stop. Treat police with respect whether you like them or not b/c they deserve it.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I hope things turn out ok for your friend Raven. I was pretty fortunate never to have to deal with anything like that, but cops have to keep incidents like that in mind every time they approach a car. It might be a 90-year old granny weaving all over the road, or it might be some drunk/high dude with a gun, just waiting for you to get close enough so he can get a good shot at you...ya just really DON'T know. The cop is at a big disadvantage walking up beside a car like that. About half the time I'd walk behind my patrol car then up to the car's passenger window so they couldn't see me coming...that way I could look inside and kind of make sure I wasn't walking into some sort of trap. Of course that really only worked at night, when my lights were blinding them from behind.
People ask me if I miss it...I miss the camaraderie but I really don't miss the constant danger. I'd say in my experience, it's about 98% boredom, 1% pure adrenaline and 1% sheer terror. I never really had a whole lot of respect for the cops before I was one. It's one of those "walk a mile in my shoes" kinda things, it's not something you can understand unless you do it. Looks like a cakewalk...ride around in a car all day, pull over some speeders, go home, repeat. Ya just never know when something crazy is going to happen.


----------



## Thony216 (Sep 20, 2005)

DK2F said:


> pulled over for going 62 in 45, cop comes up with radar gun in hand, before he gets down to business he tells me "nice car" and i kindly thank him, he then said he was going to write me a ticket, i asked if theyre was any way around it or if i could by chance have a warning nicely? he said because since i was very respectful and polite and my new car is something i should take great care of, that hed let me off with a warning, then he and i went our seperate ways  hahah


With that kind of luck, today would have been a good day to buy a lottery ticket.  

Raven, hope your friend is okay and gets well soon. We know what a tough job you have, and we appreciate it - although it might not seem that way sometimes. Thanks.


----------



## cyber_4 (Jan 19, 2006)

*your a luck guy*



DK2F said:


> pulled over for going 62 in 45, cop comes up with radar gun in hand, before he gets down to business he tells me "nice car" and i kindly thank him, he then said he was going to write me a ticket, i asked if theyre was any way around it or if i could by chance have a warning nicely? he said because since i was very respectful and polite and my new car is something i should take great care of, that hed let me off with a warning, then he and i went our seperate ways  hahah


wow you just good lucky from that kind officer. guess you should buy him a drink one time.:cheers anyway, check http://www.insurance-quote-free.com its pretty amuzing seeing how insurance companies price, been shoping for my wife's new lexus hope to get cheaper ones than our premium at statefarm..


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> That's very well said baron. My friend was shot this morning while on a traffic stop. He was shot in the face then beaten. The guy then tries to shot him again but luckily his gun jammed. My friend was then able to return fire not striking the suspects car. The suspects later turned himself in later today. My friend is in the intensive care unit where he'll undergo surgery to remove the bullet and have plastic surgery. Just remember, there is not such thing as a routine traffic stop. Treat police with respect whether you like them or not b/c they deserve it.


Raven I feel your pain. Recently my best friend was working U/C when a 17 year old punk tried to rob him at gun point, he played along gave the kid his wallet and slowly worked his pistol out of his holster. Kid got greedy and dug in his front pocket where his badge was. Kid got off the first shot hitting him in the gun arm, then in his side. My buddy went to the ground switched to his weak hand when the punk decided to finish him off but only managed to put one in his foot. So my buddy took a total of 3 rounds of .45 at point blank but he lived and will be back at work soon. Kid was caught about 10 minutes later and lets just hope he never gets to see a view without bars in it again.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Most states have enhanced penalties for assaulting a law enforcement officer. However, I think more should be done to try to increase the level of respect that officers receive. Part of drivers' education (and subsequently part of the drivers' test) should be what to do in case you get pulled over. That way everyone would KNOW to put their hands at 10 and 2 when the officer walks up. If an officer didn't see those hands there, they'd automatically know that something may be up. More education in schools about the job that cops do, and the dangers they face may also be helpful. Anything that gives a single cop an additional chance to avoid a bad situation is a great thing in my opinion.


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

At least when I went through my CHL class they went into detail about what to do on a traffic stop. I now turn on my interior light and roll down my window before I stop, keep hands on the wheel while he walks up and dont move around.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

DallasSleeper said:


> Raven I feel your pain. Recently my best friend was working U/C when a 17 year old punk tried to rob him at gun point, he played along gave the kid his wallet and slowly worked his pistol out of his holster. Kid got greedy and dug in his front pocket where his badge was. Kid got off the first shot hitting him in the gun arm, then in his side. My buddy went to the ground switched to his weak hand when the punk decided to finish him off but only managed to put one in his foot. So my buddy took a total of 3 rounds of .45 at point blank but he lived and will be back at work soon. Kid was caught about 10 minutes later and lets just hope he never gets to see a view without bars in it again.


Thanks guys for the kind comments. It just makes me sick the things some people do. I glad to hear that your friend will be returning to work soon Dallas. I can't imagine taking a .45 point blank let alone 3. He's one tough dude. That's why I carry my gun at all times. You just never know.


----------

